# Free outdoor wood boiler plans- Check it out!!!!



## hamradio (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Homesteading_and_Self_Reliance/1980_September_October/Mother_s_Wood_burning_Hot_Oil_Furnace

Seem like this could be very easily made to work with water or antifreeze. I just might build it; not use exactly their plans, but a 55 gal drum and an old electric water heater tank. Any thoughts? How long would a firing on something like this last, at most? (just a little bit of baseboard heat to keep the basement warm) Lots of cool wood stove and waste oil stove plans on Mother Earth News.


----------



## hamradio (Oct 20, 2006)

Any comments?


----------



## cycledude232 (Dec 14, 2008)

looks good to me, ive looked at it a few times the same with many of the things found on their wonderful site. not enough time or money to try them out. hope to soon.
id love to build that stove, try it out in my shop and if it works use it for the house as well.


----------



## urhstry (Dec 14, 2008)

I just subscribed to this magazine and absolutely love it. Mentioned wood burning, wind power, beer making and just about everything I would want to read about. $10 a subscription!


----------



## Pete-wood (Dec 8, 2011)

*Free wood boiler plans*

I build my boiler out of half of a 500 gal propane tank and a round diesile storage drum. The fire box was 3ft by 4ft. It works great and I build it very cheaply from the plans at junkyardboiler.com. As for using only a 55 gallon drum, it would not be able to hold enough wood to last very long. Probably 8 hours max. There are some very good free outdoor boiler plans at http://freewoodboilerplans.com check it out.


----------

